

Meteor 0.5.0: authentication, user accounts, new screencast - dror
http://meteor.com/blog/2012/10/17/meteor-050-authentication-user-accounts-new-screencast

======
damncabbage
Duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4666686> (which has some
great discussion in the comments).

